# Extra Virgin Olive Oil (EVOO)



## JMRQ (Jul 30, 2010)

I've first seen the fanfare of this good-fat here on the board and I've read that IT CAN INCREASE TESTOSTERONE

I've got a bottle of it in my kitchen and I want to get more of it so after my workouts I fill a shot-glass with it then drink it in a few big sips...

I'm curious- what should I expect if I do this every day ???

And what are your tips regarding this substance ???


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2010)

Why would you do this?  Cook with it, add it to salads.

You can expect nothing but eating a healthy fat.  also, you shouldn't eat fats immediately after your workout.


----------



## JMRQ (Jul 30, 2010)

Someone here posted a link that said it helped increase testosterone... Seriously... 

Here: http://www.ergo-log.com/olivetest.html

http://www.google.com/search?client...+oil+increases+testosterone&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2010)

Fats and cholesterol are required for test production.


----------



## JMRQ (Jul 31, 2010)

I drink a straight ounce of it every morning...


----------



## unclem (Jul 31, 2010)

jodi i take lovaza 4gr a day for cholesterol problems, its omega 3 stuff by rx only that would be the same or no? well anybody?


----------



## JMRQ (Jul 31, 2010)

unclem said:


> jodi i take lovaza 4gr a day for cholesterol problems, its omega 3 stuff by rx only that would be the same or no? well anybody?



I've read it's the Ethyl Ester, and being by rx only does make it seriously better...

But I'd try EVOO with pasta and salads and stuff just because...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2010)

unclem said:


> jodi i take lovaza 4gr a day for cholesterol problems, its omega 3 stuff by rx only that would be the same or no? well anybody?


I'm not sure what you are asking but Omega 3's are the best fats for you!


----------



## unclem (Jul 31, 2010)

^^^ you answered it without me doing a good job saying wat i meant. i meant theres as good as evoo oils for u, the omega 3. its basically fish oils. but super concentrated .


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jul 31, 2010)

Extra virgin olive oil is all I use for everything I cook. Havent had anything else in the house for many years. Some guys add a shot glass to their protein drinks for the added calories. I havent went that route yet but when I start bulking and need the calories I just might. Never heard it can raise test but if thats the case it's just a extra benefit.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2010)

Just add it to salads.  It will taste much better that way


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2010)

Olive Oil, Balsamic Vinegar and Tuna


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 4, 2010)

Roaddkingg said:


> Extra virgin olive oil is all I use for everything I cook. Havent had anything else in the house for many years. Some guys add a shot glass to their protein drinks for the added calories. I havent went that route yet but when I start bulking and need the calories I just might. Never heard it can raise test but if thats the case it's just a extra benefit.



I use to mix it in with my shakes...its pretty tasty.

At that time I was just mixing choc whey and oil mixed with water.  It gave it a nutty flavor and I enjoyed it.   Then again I use to mix tuna and PB when I had all day class and eat that as a meal as well.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2010)

EVOO is great for LHJO


----------



## JMRQ (Aug 26, 2010)

I usually fill up a shot-glass halfway and sip it...
Should I do this once or twice a day though?


----------



## MDR (Aug 26, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> I usually fill up a shot-glass halfway and sip it...
> Should I do this once or twice a day though?



I guess it depends on how much fat you have in your diet.


----------



## LAM (Aug 26, 2010)

Jodi said:


> Fats and cholesterol are required for test production.



yep...I think for the average male maximum test production is seen with a fat intake close to 30% of the total cals.


----------

